# Suggested Diet For Bulking Seems To 'Miss' Foods?



## Albie. (Feb 19, 2011)

Morning all,

I've been suggested the following diet to bulk up

Wake up - meat (pork) and large handful of brazil nuts.

Meal 2- chicken breast with mixed leaf salad with flax seeds and apple cider vinegar.

Meal 3- mackerel or tuna with half an avocado and broccoli.

Meal 4- shake and banana and large handful of mixed nuts

Meal 5- beef and mixed vegetables.

Meal 6- half a pot of cottage cheese.

Looking through some of your threads there's some food types missing - eggs, oats, brown rice/pasta - I just wondered what you thought? As for quantity, it was left 'open' as long as I stick to the above I can eat as much as I like - I was only given a weight of 200-300g pork for breakfast.

About Me:

6'4; 13 stone 4lbs (we think the 4lbs is water retention/muscle mass coming back)

Now doing 3hrs a week in the gym - push/pull compound exercises such as squats, benchpress, rows. My friend is a PT (suggested the diet) and we're working towards German Volume Training. He follows Charles Poliquin.

I have a localised fat store on the gut, I guess you'd call it 'skinny fat guy'? I'm looking to bulk up and minimise the BF % . I drink around 3lts water per day.

Looking through some of the Beginners Topics I picked the following:

31 to 37 kcal/kg/day for those involved in light to moderate activity 3-5 x a week with moderately active lifestyles [14-16 kcal/ pound]

Using Mifflin-St Jeor: Developed in the 1990s and more realistic in todays settings. It still doesn't take into consideration the differences as a consequence of high BF%. Thus, once again, it OVERESTIMATES NEEDS, ESPECIALLY IN THE OVERWEIGHT.

MEN: BMR = [9.99 x weight (kg)] + [6.25 x height (cm)] - [4.92 x age (years)] + 5

*Protein*: STRENGTH training -> 1.2 to 1.6g per KG bodyweight (about .6 / pound)

*Fats*: Average or lean bodyfat: 1 - 2g fat/ kg body weight [between 0.40 - 1g total weight/ pounds]

*Carbs*: Moderately active: 4.5 - 6.5 g/ kg (about 2 - 3g/ pound)Do you think the protein/fats/carbs split can be ignored for the time being and stick to the meal plan (with changes from yourselves) then reassess in a few weeks?

Thanks for your time - I'm just curious what everyone thinks really.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

That's a diet for bulking?

25g carbs from the banana, then a few fiberous ones coming from the veg and a few from the nuts.

Plus doing GVT is bloody taxing on the body and needs alot of calories. Some of Poliquin's stuff is good, but you see loads of his guys totally brainwashed and lack the ability to think rationally instead of Poliqun, Poliquin, Poliquin.

You need more carbs IMO, at 64 and 13stone you prob have very little muscle and ectomorph genetics,

Get the calories in there, hard training will shift the small gut you have


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

DB said:


> That's a diet for bulking?
> 
> 25g carbs from the banana, then a few fiberous ones coming from the veg and a few from the nuts.
> 
> ...


so many people not eating enough for muscle building and then waste away and wonder why they aren't looking good.

I did keto before and when I shifted all the fat and water i couldn't believe how small i looked!


----------



## Albie. (Feb 19, 2011)

Any suggestions, gents? I'll go and use the search button too - would you think the 4.5 - 6.5 g/ kg is ideal? I'm sat on my ass in an office so aside from the gym, there's bugger all exercise.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

300g pro

400-450g carb

100g fat

every day for 2 months then see what happens.

and in between your regular meals (6 a day id guess) eat everything that isnt nailed to the floor.

your current diet, IMO, is no where near enough to build muscle especially at your height.

good luck, happy growing


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Protien 1-1.5g per per lb LBW

Fats 0.45g per lb BW or more

Carbs depends on how much you can handle


----------



## Albie. (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks gents - are there any excel tables set up with protein/carbs/fat for the most 'popular' foods that you know of? Manually tracking isn't a problem, 'tis just a bit of a minefield. Would pasta, oats and eggs be a good addition?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Daily burn or my fitness pal. Both are web based and smart phone apps. Great tools for tracking and setting up a diet.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

i tend to keep it simple and keep fats low as possible and go for protein 300g carbs 300g if i stop gaining i up carbs first

six meals a day 3 shakes 3 proper meals

work out your maintenance calories and add 500 for growth take 500 off for dieting

www.fitday.com


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

I think the vast majority would use that diet for cutting.

As said,Carbs need to be eaten,especially at breakfast and around your workouts.

The foods listed are excellent,just add the rice/potatoes/oats etc and definitely eggs......


----------



## Albie. (Feb 19, 2011)

Again, thanks everyone it's a great help. I was told to eat ham in the morning - something to do with insulin levels throughout the day and keep away from carbs and sugar for the first 4 hours?

Tony - did I read in another thread that you use a few scoops per shake? Any preference of milk vs water? Am I right that with milk your body takes longer to absorb the protein so is best before bed?

Cheers.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

not meaning to sound like a knob but...

forget everything you have been told so far, it sounds far too overcomplicated!

eat lots of steak, chicken, fish , eggs, oats, rice, pasta you get the idea

drink lots of protein shakes

and if you fancy a big nasty pizza, sprinkle some cheese on top and graze heavy my lad.

eat big, lift big, GET MASSIVE!!!

then in 2 years when your 4 stone heavier and carrying some mass, you can then start to get a little more complex and start to tweak your diet towards your individual goals.

but to me, you sound like you wanna gain? if im correct the above will see you just fine as a beginner.


----------



## Albie. (Feb 19, 2011)

As in forget the diet plan? I think the 3hrs and counting calories etc is beneficial for me - routine you know? Here's a meal breakdown so far:

time	food (g)

6:30am	200g gammon steak

brazil nuts

protein scoop (25g)

250ml full fat milk

50g oats

meal 1	totals -------->

9:00am	chicken

brown rice

mixed veg

meal 2	totals -------->

12:00pm	tuna

wholemeal bread (2 slices)

cashew nuts

3nr hardboiled eggs

protein scoop (25g)

250ml water

meal 3	totals -------->

3:00pm	protein scoop (25g)

250ml full fat milk

50g oats

banana

meal 4	totals -------->

7:00pm	meat

mixed vegetables

meal 5	totals -------->

9:00pm	150g cottage cheese

wholemeal bagel

meal 6	totals -------->

I need to calculate meals 2 and 5, but it's - 2286g k/cals, 209.88g protein, 225.05g carbs, 59.1g fat thus far

Any thoughts? I know it needs work and spacing out better perhaps (so I don't struggle!).

Thanks again.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

2000 calories and 200 grams of protein?

at 6ft 4

no chance mate

double it - trust me


----------



## Albie. (Feb 19, 2011)

Any hints?

Omelettes (lots of eggs)

Double protein scoop/milk/oats

And pinch some idea's from Geo's Gorw At Work/Home Guide


----------



## Albie. (Feb 19, 2011)

Hmm - I think a post I made with a link to Geo's 'How To Grow at Work' thread is still in the queue for moderation..! I now have:

3262 cals, 308.97 protein, 295.4 carbs, 89.08 fat

I still need some carbs right?

1/

200g gammon steak

brazil nuts

protein scoop (25g)

250ml full fat milk

50g oats

2/

tuna

100g pasta

veg

3/

200g chicken

50g rice

veg

4/

tuna

100g pasta

veg

5/

protein scoop (25g)

250ml full fat milk

6/

meat

mixed vegetables

7/

150g cottage cheese

wholemeal bagel

6 eggs

Opinions always appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

doesnt look too bad but it would have been easier just to split your macros evenley between all your meals


----------



## Albie. (Feb 19, 2011)

Are macro's the split of carbs/protein/fats? I feel a bit backwards as I don't really know what food contains - so aside from the pasta dishes it's just chucking things in to bump the figures up.


----------



## Albie. (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks again for all the help, I will be having a go at this CKD thing first - feel free to assist in my topic in the Losing Weight forum with working out the macros.


----------

